# what wood is safe for snakes



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 25, 2011)

me and my old man are making a bhp enclosure and have worked it all out but for the vents we are going to but mesh in a wooden frame, im not sure what woods i can use, are there any woods i need to stay away from? i cant use malinine (spelling) or white bord as its not thick enough, is pine ok to use? or origon (spelling)


----------



## Virides (Jun 25, 2011)

Technically pine shouldnt be used as it contains a substance which can make animals sick when in contact with it. However, if you seal it properly (like 3+ coats of varnish) this isn't an issue anymore.

Plenty of people on this site use melamime also.

The main idea is, seal the wood/material where applicable as to stop water embedment or staining from faeces.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 25, 2011)

Virides said:


> Technically pine shouldnt be used as it contains a substance which can make animals sick when in contact with it. However, if you seal it properly (like 3+ coats of varnish) this isn't an issue anymore.
> 
> Plenty of people on this site use melamime also.
> 
> The main idea is, seal the wood/material where applicable as to stop water embedment or staining from faeces.


 
but isnt varnish on the inside toxic to the snake?

also could maple be used?


----------



## Virides (Jun 25, 2011)

Reptile_Lover said:


> but isnt varnish on the inside toxic to the snake?
> 
> also could maple be used?



Varnish is safe as long as you ensure it has properly cured. Meaning that most of the pungent smell has gone.

All wood is fine, aslong as it is sealed sufficiently.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 25, 2011)

Virides said:


> Varnish is safe as long as you ensure it has properly cured. Meaning that most of the pungent smell has gone.
> 
> All wood is fine, aslong as it is sealed sufficiently.


 cheers for that mate, with the varnish is there a brand i need or will any old varnish be ok, i know it would have to be non toxic but is there a brand that is best to use


----------



## -Peter (Jun 25, 2011)

Try Cabot's Floor Seal, its acrylic so easy water clean up and no fumes. Light sand between coats. Its been tested for use in our museum cases.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 25, 2011)

-Peter said:


> Try Cabot's Floor Seal, its acrylic so easy water clean up and no fumes. Light sand between coats. Its been tested for use in our museum cases.


 cheers mate ill have a look for it


----------



## jason73 (Jun 27, 2011)

all timber is fine .i have built several pine enclosures with no problems ,but please dont use an acrylic varnish ,use a water based polyurethane sealer from cabots


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 27, 2011)

Reptile_Lover said:


> cheers for that mate, with the varnish is there a brand i need or will any old varnish be ok, i know it would have to be non toxic but is there a brand that is best to use



a lot of people stress overly over the types of wood and varnish used, as Scott said any timber as long as it's sealed properly. The only thing i would avoid is treated cca timber. It doesn't have to be low odour or waterbased varnish either, just let it cure for a while. It is safe to use oil based paints on baby cots even if they chew on it and ingest it so i dare say it's good enough for our snakes...


----------

